# HELP Dayton National Bicycle....What year is it and what is this bicycle worth?



## THEGOLDENGREEK (Aug 5, 2013)

I came across this Blue Dayton Bicycle the other day. LOOKs to be all original. I noticed that some one painted the rims black but look to be original. But other then that the rest of the bicycle is original and has nice patina on it. The horn is in the tank along with the button. Headlight there as well. Oh there is a decal on the one side of the tank that says NATIONAL on it. Well my answer to you DAYTON guys out there is whats it worth?? @ what would you pay for this bicycle?


----------



## jpromo (Aug 5, 2013)

Wow, one of a handful of ladies bikes really worth their salt. I've heard the men's versions referred to as "big tank" so I think the nickname still applies for the lady. It's not a lit tank but still awesome. Great find!


----------



## 37fleetwood (Aug 5, 2013)

1940 Huffman level Model 23 aka Top Flite


----------



## THEGOLDENGREEK (Aug 5, 2013)

37fleetwood said:


> 1940 Huffman level Model 23 aka Top Flite




Hi Scott  i dont have a pic but the right side of the tank says National on it, Have you ever heard of a National before? And what do you think this bike is worth?


----------



## Nickinator (Aug 5, 2013)

id be interested in it if you get it, and please don't part it out we all ready lost 1 good lady's big tank this year.

Nick.


----------



## scrubbinrims (Aug 5, 2013)

Sorry for the delayed response, I was scouring the NJ/NY/PA craigslist postings.
I have a lit tank/lit rack ladies champion that I picked up earlier in the year, BUT if I didn't I would throw down 12 bills for this lovely lady (seriously, I would!)
In my opinion, these are right up there with the most desirable ladies balloon tire bicycles around, and naturally, rare.
Chris


----------



## JAF/CO (Aug 5, 2013)

man i am with chris that is one real nice dayton girls bike
i i hadn't just bought a new car and paid cash i would be all over it
for around 14 bills maybe even 15 bills


----------



## THEGOLDENGREEK (Aug 5, 2013)

Wow thanxs guys on the info and what this bike is worth. I didnt know it was that sought after. When i saw the bike it is all original like i said and it has nice patina on it.


----------



## Freqman1 (Aug 6, 2013)

I would like to see a pic of the decals on this bike. V/r Shawn


----------



## THEGOLDENGREEK (Aug 6, 2013)

Freqman1 said:


> I would like to see a pic of the decals on this bike. V/r Shawn




The only decal is the the one side of the tank only, and i just posted 2  pics of the decals on the bicycle freqman!!


----------



## scrubbinrims (Aug 6, 2013)

What a color combo...are you going to pull the trigger?
Chris


----------



## widpanic02 (Aug 6, 2013)

*You guys better step up.*

I asked like I'm sure many of you did if it was for sale and 3k offer on it right now was the answer I got. I myself thought 1200-1400 was a little low but not by much . Oh well guess ill just have to hold out for the lit tank. Awesome bike though GReek! One of about 6 girls bikes that really float my boat. If you have never had an emotional affair with a bike, odds are you haven't owned a dayton.


----------



## widpanic02 (Aug 6, 2013)

*Chris*

Chris show us your girls big tank!


----------



## Bicycle Belle (Aug 6, 2013)

3 k? Come on now. My Skylark didn't even cost that much.
Come to think of it neither did my Clipper, Shelby, or "Miss America". But I guess it's worth 3k to someone.


----------



## Freqman1 (Aug 6, 2013)

I'm for sure out of the running because I, too, think it is about a $1500 bike tops. If it were a SF a little more but would have to be a TF for me to step up big on it. V/r Shawn


----------



## HIGGINSFOREVER (Aug 6, 2013)

Bicycle Belle said:


> 3 k? Come on now. My Skylark didn't even cost that much.
> Come to think of it neither did my Clipper, Shelby, or "Miss America". But I guess it's worth 3k to someone.




You got that right and maybe more then 3k to someone


----------



## npence (Aug 6, 2013)

I'm going to have to start buying more of these I guess. Or sell the ones I have if they bring that kind of money.


----------



## 37fleetwood (Aug 6, 2013)

clearly, if he has a $3000 offer...


----------



## THEGOLDENGREEK (Aug 7, 2013)

Got the bike home yesterday i posted more better pics of it.


----------



## 37fleetwood (Aug 7, 2013)

looking at the new photos, it really cleaned up nicely!


----------



## THEGOLDENGREEK (Aug 7, 2013)

37fleetwood said:


> looking at the new photos, it really cleaned up nicely!




I just cleaned a little, scott nothing to crazy !


----------



## jpromo (Aug 7, 2013)

She is hot! Nice buy indeed. The black rims aren't even terribly offensive.


----------



## scrubbinrims (Aug 7, 2013)

George,
I would recommend you resist the urge to make a few bucks on this bicycle...no disrespect to any of your bicycles, but this could be the rarest and desirable in your stable and if you stay in the hobby, you'd regret letting this one go.
This is a bicycle that has a place in any serious bicycle collection, it's really that special. 
Congrats and welcome to the club, Chris


----------



## THEGOLDENGREEK (Aug 7, 2013)

Jay im going to have remove all that balck paint on the rims or get other ones with better chrome. And thank you chris we shall see what im going to do with it.


----------



## THEGOLDENGREEK (Aug 11, 2013)

I just posted 3 more pics of the bike after i cleaned it all up. She came out good. Well i spent some time on the rims and under all that black spray paint on the rims was amazing chrome, another score. And i put brand new white wall tires on it with new tubes. I also tested the headlight and horn all work.


----------



## Bicycle Belle (Aug 11, 2013)

She is very very beautiful! Good luck with her!


----------



## THEGOLDENGREEK (Aug 15, 2013)

Bicycle Belle said:


> She is very very beautiful! Good luck with her!




Thank you bicycle belle!


----------

